# Paper:  Canada's energy system needs better protection plan



## The Bread Guy (31 Dec 2010)

Abstract of attached paper:


> Various government Ministers have affirmed the importance government attaches to the
> protection of critical energy infrastructure. Nine years after the attacks on 11 September 2001
> first focused attention on the potential vulnerability of infrastructure and the economic, social and
> political consequences of a failure of assurance, a strategy has still not been approved and the
> ...


----------



## Chilme (31 Dec 2010)

Spend one day in our modern homes with the power out and you will understand how dependent our moderns homes are, and how necessary it is to protect the sources.


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Jan 2011)

.... is Postmedia News - highlight mine:


> Nearly a decade after the 9/11 attacks, Canada still hasn't developed a reliable strategy for protecting such critical energy infrastructure as refineries, power plants and offshore petroleum platforms, according to a new study commissioned by the Defence Department.
> 
> Inaction by the federal government has left key energy assets vulnerable to a range of threats, from terrorism and natural disasters to the emerging danger of a cyberattack, says the study quietly released last month but *now reported for the first time by Postmedia News.*
> 
> ...



Well, maybe the SECOND time - remember, you read it here at Army.ca first


----------

